# Webspace anbieten



## aTa (30. Januar 2004)

Hi,
bin mir net sicher ob das hier rein passt aber mir is nix besseres eingefallen.
Ich hab mir einen Server gemietet nun will ich im kleinen Maße Webspace, BNCs etc anbieten.
Meine Frage ist nun muss ich dafür ein Gewerbe anmelden? Ich kenn mich damit leider nicht aus...

Danke schonmal

ata


----------



## Ardaric (7. Februar 2004)

http://www.bmwi.de
http://www.ihk.de

MfG
Ardaric


----------



## aTa (7. Februar 2004)

Danke für die Links aber ich kann dort nicht wirklich was finden...


----------

